# Jimmeh vs Peugeot 106 GTi



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

*Jimmeh vs Peugeot 106 GTi (**Update: Interior report**)*

Before my string of Audi's, the 106 GTi was the car I wanted. I test drove a couple, (previously owning the 106 XSi) but was never able to afford the insurance. Today, I have no regrets in the route I took.. Don't get me wrong, it's a lovely looking car (cyclones, lowered etc..) but it just didn't 'feel' right? Too small. Hard, clunky and not as nicer place to be as in the S3. 

I took this booking at 11:30pm last night.. agreed to have the car dropped off at 9:30am the following morning; Deal. Three/Four weeks ago, I had to cancel on this car, the weather was against us and it just wasn't going to happen. Now although it was 'fine' today, it wasn't half a gruelling job. Damp/Cold/condensation and moisture was really getting to me. I had to pack up just shy of 4:30 too, dark beat me too it.

This won't be the most interesting report, it was a case of get the job done, pack up and get clean. Photo's are boring too! 

*Process*
Inspection
Engine Bay
Shuts/sills
Wheels/Arches
Pre-wash/wash/rinse/dry
Clay
Re-wash/dry
Paint enhancement
Paint protection
Tyres/Windows/Details

*Product*
Megs: LastTouch : Wheel Brightener : All-Season Dressing : Super Degreaser
Sonus Green Clay
CG MaxiSuds II
Tardis
G101
LimePrime
AG EGP
Zaino Z8
Megs Endurance Gel
AS Super Sheen

*Pictures*

Upon inspection..
































































Seriously though... 

Exhaust was caked.. Sills and shuts were greasy.. Interior, pretty shabby.. Engine bay was a bombsite.. Lifeless.

Probably the greasiest/slimiest car I've worked on.. This really needed two days to bring it back to it's best. Wheels off. More time on the engine bay. Full correction.. However, with our set itintery, I knew I was going to struggle.

Starting with the engine bay. Various selection of brushes, G101 and Super Degreaser.



















Under-hood wet and doused in degreaser. Worked with brushes. (this was very, very greasy. With the cold, damp air, it was very difficult to remove. Probably a case for a steam-cleaner?)

Cleaned, awaiting dressing:










Shuts, sills and boot area looked at next.



















*again, no during/after pictures.. I had a job to do!*

Wheels. Tyres scrubbed with Super degreaser. Inner rims worked with EZ Brush. Wheel facing cleaned with Megs WB and SV Detail Brush. (inners were very caked.. would require taking off to clean further)










A few hours has passed now already, not a great start to the day.

Snow-foam.










ValetPro, as you can see my tub defrosted nicely, thanks :thumb:

Soaked, ready for the foam:










Petrol-cap (and housing) worked with G101 and brushes:



















Five minutes after foam delivery:










At this point I went round the jams/badges/grilles/vents etc etc with additional g101 and a selection of brushes.

Gave the car a thorough rinse today, it really needed it. Ideally, I would of liked to have jacked the car to gain access to the arches. Unfortunately however, my trolley jack was never going to fit under them sills...

After snow-foam and two bucket method wash down..










Clay before:










and after:










Picked up a fair amount of rubbish!










Okay. It's now 'clean', so, let's inspect the paint. (Job spec was enhancement (pre-sale tidy up!))

The car was dull. It didn't reflect. It was covered in a grey mist and was in dire need of some polish.




























Throughout the wash stages in the engine bay, I noticed a few blue areas on the nearside front inner-wing. Possible replacement panel, maybe? Later, I went on to find red patches on the bonnet. It was now obvious the car had had at least two replacement panels.. both of course receiving some kind of respray work..

Check this, the bonnet came in at ~240microns:










and the wing, heh:

















Fair enough, I thought.

Onwards!

Today's selected weapon, the Kestrel Sim-180 Rotary, a yellow Megs Polishing pad and DoDo Juice's LimePrime.










Bonnet before:









Bonnet after:









Bonnet before:









Bonnet after:









50/50's:

























Before:









After:









50/50 on passenger door:


















Bonnet 50/50(ish):









I went on to give a coat of AG EGP (Extra Gloss Protection..) whilst the tailpipes, tyres and windows were hit, it then took a coat of Zaino Z8 to finish things off.










It's getting dark, I'm about to be beaten. Everything was against me now.. Water trapped in crevices from earlier stages decided to make an appearance (would of dried by now on any other day (making buffing a nightmare)), The windows were smeared, AS Shuper sheen DIDN'T want to buff off (again, condensation playing hell..) and generally, I wanted to give up.




























I was hoping to get some decent shots for the owner as it's a pre-sale tidy up, he'd of used my images for the advert; no chance of that today I'm afraid. The interior, well, I didn't get chance to even hoover. Engine bay, I'd like to go over again, spend a little longer under there (it was very neglected). Windows need re-doing no doubt due to moisture difficulties. Wheels would benefit massively from being taken off the car. I could go on.. but I won't.

In all, not a very enjoyable day. Owner has *just* been to collect the car. It's sat outside looking pretty sorry for itself, condensed and frosted over. Bummer. Good to get back into the swing of things though.. Role on next weekend 

Thanks for reading. Happy New Year.
Jim


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

great job!

that was howling!!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking job, nice car too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Jim


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely pics Jim


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

brilliant job there mate looking amazing now :thumb:


----------



## bigdw (Dec 23, 2007)

good work given the time you spent on it, considering how much time needed spending on it. lime prime worked very well there, must have saved you a lot of time used on the rotary :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great write up and nice pics Jim. My bro used to have a solid red GTi - cracking car.

I'll have to get in touch next time I do my own car, soft Honda paint could probably do with a little inspection from the Paint Detective:buffer: Thats if you wouldnt mind popping up the road and having a look for me?

I have a new car arriving at the weekend I wouldnt mind inspecting too - its solid black:argie:

I'll drop you a PM when I'm free mate.:thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

great work mate!

looks 100% better, better than out the factory!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work again Jimmy, always look forward to your write ups :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Jimbo.

:thumb:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Great work Jim....Nice transformation the pug :lol::lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some fine work there mate - looks much better :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, its gone from grey to black


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work as always mate although sounds like it was one your most enjoyable details but great work still. havent seen us on as.net mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic work. The engine bay looked very dirty! :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work on the 106 GTi:thumb: top notch 50/50 photo's


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Great write up :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments people! A nice start to 2009..



bigdw said:


> good work given the time you spent on it, considering how much time needed spending on it. lime prime worked very well there, must have saved you a lot of time used on the rotary :thumb:


LimePrime is KING. I contemplated going for AutoGlym's SRP, having previously taken some pretty awesome results from a job earlier this year



James_R said:


> Great write up and nice pics Jim. My bro used to have a solid red GTi - cracking car.
> 
> I'll have to get in touch next time I do my own car, soft Honda paint could probably do with a little inspection from the Paint Detective:buffer: Thats if you wouldnt mind popping up the road and having a look for me?
> 
> ...


Yeah, do it. Shouldn't be a problem; let me know in plenty of time :thumb:. Cheers James.



Simonez said:


> great work mate!
> 
> looks 100% better, better than out the factory!


I doubt that, lol. Still several areas remain to look at. (*must get the wheels off it at somepoint....*)



s3 rav said:


> great work as always mate although sounds like it was one your most enjoyable details but great work still. havent seen us on as.net mate.


It was a naaasty job; didn't really enjoy it at all. Next up, a Clio Trophy - fingers crossed I don't have a repeat performance. Audi-Sport, yeah, I'm there lurking in the background, honest! Haven't posted in a while mainly 'cause I've had nothing wrong with the S3 :lol:! I'll get up too date with it a bit later on.



MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic work. The engine bay looked very dirty! :thumb:


T'was mate, it was hanging! Just over an hour was spent under there.. but I barely made a mark on it. I'm seeing it again this weekend to start the interior etc.. maybe have another poke around in there, see what I can do.

ThankYouPlease! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Excellent job, the time and dedication spent on it really paid off.

Very jealous though, I want a black GTi...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good Jim. :thumb:

It'll look even better when I get my mitts on the interior with you on Saturday.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Yeah, do it. Shouldn't be a problem; let me know in plenty of time :thumb:. Cheers James.


I'll try and drop you a PM a weekend in advance. Cheers Jim.



Jim W said:


> Next up, a Clio Trophy - fingers crossed I don't have a repeat performance.


Not one of the lads off Cliosport.net forum by any chance? I think Louis only lives down the road from us. Private plate S* ***. [censored for privacy]

I used to have a 172, the Clio is actually a nice car to work on.:thumb: If you're struggling for time on a detail next time Jim, I'll pass my number on to you and you can let me know if you want a hand.
Stick me on the engine bay.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great job mate


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Jim looks much improved...


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

christ :doublesho just shows you what you can do


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

very nice job there mate......................


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

great job - poor wee car was in some state to start!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

That's a gorgeous car. Pure essence of hot hatch right there! Superb detailing as well, mate.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep! It's very easy on the eye, I admit. As I say, it was 'the car' I was hoping for, before my string of Audi's. I hated the chap for buying it, so jealous!

Keep an eye out on PistonHeads these next few weeks, it should be making an apperance with some new photos that I shall (and m00..) take on Saturday when it's revisited.

James_R, nah, it's not a local car - it's over in Leics so theres a bit of travelling involved. (Infact, back to the same place where the Porsche and Audi RS2 were worked on) Thanks for the heads up. 

Thanks to all for the comments. Look forward to getting my hands on it again to finish things off!! Watch this space.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

what a vast improvement top job:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job on a very messy motor, looked like it had never seen a clean never mind a proper detail


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brilliant clean up, makes me appreciate how lucky I was to find mine as clean as it was.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Last weekend, the 106 was left cleansed, polished and waxed. I couldn't get round to any interior details, the dark beat me too it. The car was left looking like this:










As hoped, it was agreed to have the car returned to me on Saturday to finish things off (with it being a pre-sale job, it needed finishing throughout)

Can I just thank Colin Hall for the Free 'Leather Ultra Clean' sample. More info here - Furniture clinic

*Process*
Bag up rubbish
Thorough Hoover
Clean plastics/vents/crevices
Clean & Protect leather
Clean floor mats
Spot clean soiled areas
Dress plastics

*Products*
AS G101
303 Aerospace
Leather Ultra Clean
Gliptone Leather Conditioner
Various detail brushes
AS Blast
AG Quick Clear Screenwash

*Pictures*





















































Very dirty.. every hinge/opening/crevice had a nice fluff ball inside it.

Time to bag the visible rubbish and hoover.

After taking mats out:










Begin working areas with detail brushes:

















^temperature sliders were removed to enable thorough cleaning

Build up of muck that was collected from a pass of G101 on the dashboard:










Ashtray emptied and cleaned:










Centre Console soaked in G101. Wiped away with MF cloth.



















More rubbish found in door pockets, glove box etc.










Door cards cleaned with G101. Material had a damp wipe over to remove lightly soiled patches.










Found in the passenger door pocket:










CD player surround replaced:










Build up on drivers seat adjusters, scuff on rear seats.




























Quite a tacky sunroof control.. before and after.

















Pedals and footrest needed a good scrub:










Onto the floor mats - heavily soiled.










Soaked in G101 and left to dwell. Agitated with stiff brush and wiped clean.

































Time to give another quick hoover. I notice this:










Nice! 

Once clean and 'dry', I snipped the mats along the provided grooves to allow them to sit a bit better.

















Accesserize? 










The sample leather cleaner I received from Colin Hall. (see above).

















Certainly a strong contender. The dirt lifted^

Leather conditioner:










Under drivers seat before:










and after:










Vent before & after:



















Steering column after:










Centre console misc:




























Plastics re-dressed under the bonnet. Still requires a lot more attention to bring it back to life.










I noticed an empty washer reservoir so I took the liberty of filling it up:










HOWEVER, I heard dripping. I thought it could just be a bit that I'd spilt, but, no, no it wasn't.

Turns out, it was empty for a reason - it had a hole in it!!










:wall::wall::wall:

A few more last checks, mats replced, AS Blast shot down the vents et voila. A clean interior.














































and a special guest appearance from our very own m00..










Just a shame the outside was hanging again!!

Sorry for the lack of enthusiasm in this post - pretty tired. A busy day followed by a busy evening. I'm about ready for bed!

Thanks for reading.

Jim


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

James_R said:


> If you're struggling for time on a detail next time Jim, I'll pass my number on to you and you can let me know if you want a hand.
> Stick me on the engine bay.


Should get a three-strong DW Tag Team going!

I've got Mak, PC, PTG...

What ya rekon Jimmy?

Top turnaround on that filthy Gti!

Chris


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim W said:


> AS Blast shot down the vents et voila. A clean interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this for Jim?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> Should get a three-strong DW Tag Team going!
> 
> I've got Mak, PC, PTG...
> 
> ...


Ta Chris! It's good to get a stinker from time to time.. Makes you work a bit harder! (plus it feels great afterwards..)

Tag-Team job sounds good.. I can't so much say I have anything lined up that could support this though..? (jobs etc..) What could/would we do RE a location?



James_R said:


> Whats this for Jim?


It's an air freshener mate. It doesn't last that long really.. I tend to shoot some down the vents, thus, each time they're activated a bit more infuses into the cabin. It smells very similar to that of Davidoff - Cool Water.

:thumb:

*EDIT, I've renamed the Topic title on the first post, but it hasn't displayed in "The Showroom", any ideas?!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Is car detailing your full time job then Jim, or part time, or just a bit of weekend fun?

You certainly do a PROPER job. :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you James. I try!

You have PM.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Whatever mate, I'm pretty flexible :thumb:

Don't mind a trip over to Jim_W HQ ...provided you have sufficient tea & biscuits! :lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Car now listed on EBaY: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Peugeot-106-G...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbs: Cracking job there mate, it was an absolute mess before hand! I bet they'd be lucky to get a final value price of what it's currently bidding at pre-detail!

Thanks too for posting a review of the leather cleaner, it certainly looks great! I'm waiting for mine in the post still!

I don't entirely agree with what you said in your first post about it not being what you wanted though. I absolutely loved mine for the exact reasons you have put. It was rough round the edges, but such great fun, handled on rails and was so 'basic' and non luxurious that it was fantastic! I'd have another one in a second!


----------



## Liam (Nov 22, 2008)

what a cracking job on the interior

who owned it a tramp!! it astounds me why they let them get that bad!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Liam said:


> what a cracking job on the interior
> 
> who owned it a tramp!! it astounds me why they let them get that bad!!


God no! He was actually pretty fit. 

Jimmeh did a top job but then he always does.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Great job, that was a state! I always had and still have a soft spot for GTI's. I used to own a nana, but it was a right ****box, I owned it 2 months and it spent a month of that in a garage!










But it was so much fun when it actually worked. Fully stripped with 2 buckets


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Excellent job Jim W - Great finish you achieved on a car that had been seemingly less than loving looked after.. The broken screen wash reservoir must have made you laugh?!


----------

